# Freewheel hub adapter



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

I remember a while ago(1-2 years) there was an adapter on e-bay that allowed you to use a single freewheel on a freewheel hub designed for 5-6-7 speed freewheels without having to re-space and re-dish the wheel. Anyone know whether these are still available somewhere? I searched the bay, but all the terms I could think of turned up nada.

Thanks in advance.

frog


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

it was called "drews adapter" I had one on my fixie for awhile


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Thanks*

That's the one, now to see if I can find another one!

frog


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

id give you mine but I loctite'd it on when i installed it and it decided to take the threads with it when I pulled it off, kinda bummed because i destroyed a Mavic full carbon disc wheel


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Surly makes one called the Fixxer but they dont recommend its use on SS applications. I dont know why not since I'd think fixed gear would provide the most stress but if I had to guess it would probably be so that park and DJ kids wouldnt try to use it and then complain when they broke their freehubs.


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

Thew Fixxer is meant as a replacement for the freehub body of cassette style shimano hubs. I think the OP meant an adapter for screw on multispeedfreewheels. 

There is a "how to" on this board that describes how you can convert an old school screw on multispeedfreewheel into a singlespeed freewheel. Dunno the link anymore. Maybe searching for screw on freewheel will work.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

GTscoob said:


> Surly makes one called the Fixxer but they dont recommend its use on SS applications. I dont know why not since I'd think fixed gear would provide the most stress but if I had to guess it would probably be so that park and DJ kids wouldnt try to use it and then complain when they broke their freehubs.


I have been running a Surly Fixxer on a Spinergy Spox wheel on my single speed since 2003 with no problems, and on a Spinergy Rev-X wheel on my fixed gear since 2005, no problems, well actually on my fixie the mounting splines have started to open up a little bit and I get a slight rock when I go from pedaling to skidding, nothing big but it is going strong still.


----------



## RobertUI (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll be watching this, as I'm hoping to do the exact same thing on my commuter, which is now a ss, but I really wanna go fixed on it!


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

RobertUI said:


> I'll be watching this, as I'm hoping to do the exact same thing on my commuter, which is now a ss, but I really wanna go fixed on it!


to go fixed with the drew's adapter you have to use an old BB lockring, but you can go fixed on the Surly fixxer no problem


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

RobertUI said:


> I'll be watching this, as I'm hoping to do the exact same thing on my commuter, which is now a ss, but I really wanna go fixed on it!


Bit confusing, but like scooter pointed out there are two entirely different things being discussed here. What kind of hub do you have?

The Surly Fixxer converts Shimano freehub cassette hubs into fixed gear hubs. It is a proven part that many have already used.

The "drews adapter" that the OP asked about converts a geared freewheel hub into a properly spaced singlespeed freewheel hub IIRC. I guess it works for fixed too.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

boomn said:


> Bit confusing, but like scooter pointed out there are two entirely different things being discussed here.
> 
> The Surly Fixxer converts Shimano cassette hubs into fixed gear hubs
> The "drews adapter" that the OP asked about converts a geared freewheel hub into a properly spaced singlespeed freewheel hub IIRC


Correct, the Drews adapter moves the freewheel threads about an inch farther out for proper chain line


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

with the amount of members here that have excellent machining skills, drews adapter looks pretty basic to produce.


----------



## peanutbutter (Feb 18, 2005)

Drew's Adapter works for singlespeeds, but for fixed you'd be asking for trouble, bb lockring or not... 
i was looking for one a while back and they are super hard to find now. they didn't last long as they were marketed for fixed gear but worked terribly for it, as there was no way to put a lockring on the adapter itself.

good luck! if you find one and there are more let us know, i could still use one!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

peanutbutter said:


> Drew's Adapter works for singlespeeds, but for fixed you'd be asking for trouble, bb lockring or not...
> i was looking for one a while back and they are super hard to find now. they didn't last long as they were marketed for fixed gear but worked terribly for it, as there was no way to put a lockring on the adapter itself.
> 
> good luck! if you find one and there are more let us know, i could still use one!


So I'm guessing there are a whole bunch still out there jb-welded to a fixie cog and sitting in the dump?


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

1 cog frog said:


> That's the one, now to see if I can find another one!
> 
> frog


 The Drew's Adapters run about $50 and redishing can cost you nothing but learning a new skill if you don't already know what your doing..


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

"The "drews adapter" that the OP asked about converts a geared freewheel hub into a properly spaced singlespeed freewheel hub IIRC. I guess it works for fixed too."

No, it converts a SCREW ON multispeed freewheel hub to a SCREW ON singlespeed freewheel hub.

"freewheel hub designed for 5-6-7 speed freewheels" 
That's your old skool SCREW ON freewheel hub and not the splined cassette freewheel hub that has the freewheel system in the hub.

Screw on freewheel hub:










cassette style freewheel hub:










The only thing Drews adapter does is moving the scrwew on freewheel outwards on a screw on hub for a better chainline. Pretty straightforward machining I think. But redishing is free and a good way to learn a new skill.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

DiDaDunlop said:


> "The "drews adapter" that the OP asked about converts a geared freewheel hub into a properly spaced singlespeed freewheel hub IIRC. I guess it works for fixed too."
> 
> No, it converts a SCREW ON multispeed freewheel hub to a SCREW ON singlespeed freewheel hub.


That's what I said. I used the term "freewheel" both times, and "freewheel" is only used to describe the screw-on kind



DiDaDunlop said:


> "freewheel hub designed for 5-6-7 speed freewheels"
> That's your old skool SCREW ON freewheel hub and not the splined cassette freewheel hub that has the freewheel system in the hub.


He had it correct too; he asked the question!

The proper term for a "splined cassette freewheel hub" is simply a "freehub", as I used to distinguish the two adapters in my original post


----------



## RobertUI (Apr 24, 2009)

I am in the same boat as the original poster... I have a screw on freewheel, which is why the drews adapter looks appealing. I am having trouble getting my chainline where I want it. I think I'm going to redish and respace though! Thanks everyone for the good info!



scooter916 said:


> to go fixed with the drew's adapter you have to use an old BB lockring, but you can go fixed on the Surly fixxer no problem


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

I didn't want to mess with it.. I just changed my freewheel to a hub for my SS I just recently finished. the hole wheel at jensonusa.com was $34.95 , just a thought if your freewheel becomes to much of a headache. hope this helps.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I stand corrected. I misread the terminology in the OP, but that adapter cant cost much to replicate with a CNC mill.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Actually...*

that's mostly lathe work, except the wrench flats, could be done on a CNC mill, but the fixturing would be a bit weird. I teach machining, so making one for me is no problem. I gave the one I had to a friend, and he wanted to know where he might pick up another one. Looks like he may have a hard time finding one unless I make it

Thanks for the help!

frog


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

1 cog frog said:


> that's mostly lathe work, except the wrench flats, could be done on a CNC mill, but the fixturing would be a bit weird. I teach machining, so making one for me is no problem. I gave the one I had to a friend, and he wanted to know where he might pick up another one. Looks like he may have a hard time finding one unless I make it
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> frog


 Could you not make an adapter with the stepped reverse threads that are used on fixed gear hubs? I mean it could still unscrew, but a least if you glued on the adapter, you wouldn't have to use a BB ring to secure the cog.


----------



## deadmanschest (Apr 15, 2007)

*ss freewheel dyi*



DiDaDunlop said:


> Thew Fixxer is meant as a replacement for the freehub body of cassette style shimano hubs. I think the OP meant an adapter for screw on multispeedfreewheels.
> 
> There is a "how to" on this board that describes how you can convert an old school screw on multispeedfreewheel into a singlespeed freewheel. Dunno the link anymore. Maybe searching for screw on freewheel will work.


Funny coincidence - here's a link if it helps..

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3971763&posted=1#post3971763

cheers

dmc


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

i could make them but i'd need dimensions.


----------

